# Tallest/widest redline tire size for 1965 GTO stock suspension



## Thurmond Farm (Sep 4, 2020)

I was considering Firestone GR-70s but they require a 6.5-7 inch rim......supposedly. I assume my stock rally rim is 6 inches. Will the G's still work or should I move down to the FR-70 which requires a 6 inch rim

Thanks!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

The fr is going to be your safe bet, others on first gen goats have had rub issues on the front end with wider tires


----------



## Thurmond Farm (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks! So the rub issue is the key. Would the G size requiring a 6.5 inch rim still cause another problem or is it a nit?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I would check the rim and make sure it is 6. If running 14 s you could gamble on the grs. Check with Coker Tire they could advise you on this


----------



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

Thurmond Farm said:


> I was considering Firestone GR-70s but they require a 6.5-7 inch rim......supposedly. I assume my stock rally rim is 6 inches. Will the G's still work or should I move down to the FR-70 which requires a 6 inch rim
> 
> Thanks!


Here's my '65, stock suspension, with the FR70/14 red lines from Coker. I've heard that GR70s can cause problems in some cases.


----------

